# Aging that new plastic lens



## jacob9795 (Dec 22, 2017)

A new plastic clear lens on a beat up old bike really bothers me. How can one age it appropriately? Dipping the lens in coffee for a few days did nothing. Exposing the lens to a UV lamp for a few days did nothing. What did the trick was to scuff the lens slightly with extra fine steel wool, followed by a coat of a mixture of sealer, flat yellow, and rust colored enamel paints. A paint brush for the application did well. This process was completed on both sides of the lens.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 22, 2017)

I think most people are trying to clean or replace their lenses...this is hardcore


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 22, 2017)

Wiping it down with goof off will sure dull/cloud it up and make it look all f'd up. Then stain it.


----------



## partsguy (Dec 27, 2017)

Leave it in the flower bed for 50 years, it should work!


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 27, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> View attachment 729424



I have yet to try this, but I have seen pretty good results using cigarette smoke.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 28, 2017)

Im gonna try this...cool tip


----------

